# "Classical music people don't read."



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

At my age I've learned not to put off writing fan letters, because recipients of those I've postponed have begun to start dying off. Wrote a letter to the author of a book I enjoyed (a classical music mystery), and got a polite and somewhat chatty reply this week. 

In part of it, he wrote: "Among the things I have learned are that media reviewers would rather be waterboarded than review an eBook; mystery readers don't like classical music; and classical music people don't read. . . I guess I can always write a vampire novel."

This seems to fly in the face of discussions on this board, but I found it amusing.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

He's mistaken--it's not that classical listeners don't read, it's that nobody reads.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

He's mad I tell ya, mad. 

I am very curious, who is this author and what is the book called? 'Cos I like mysteries and I like classical music.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> He's mistaken--it's not that classical listeners don't read, it's that nobody reads.


Lots of people read, go into a public library sometime, i read approx.three books a week and always did ,obviously you don't.
Certainly the lack of reading compared with the "old days" shows in discussions with the younger generation---that covers a big slice of the population in my case.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

moody said:


> Lots of people read, go into a public library sometime, i read approx.three books a week and always did ,obviously you don't.


You come off like you're projecting an intellectual inferiority complex. I'm not saying you are, but that's how it comes off in your post.

Since you read a lot, you'll probably know what I mean when I say "I was being facetious."


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I like reading, reading mysteries, and I like listening to classical music. I would prefer reading nonfiction books, such as biographies, though.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> He's mad I tell ya, mad.
> 
> I am very curious, who is this author and what is the book called? 'Cos I like mysteries and I like classical music.


It's "Xylophone Fragments" by Mark Woodward. (I think he was being facetious, but amusing nonetheless.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He sounds like an interesting and unpretentious person. His comment sounds like he's channeling Oscar Wilde. ("If one plays good music, people don't listen, and if one plays bad music, people don't talk.")

It's funny; I've been reading ee cummings' book The Enormous Room _because_ David Diamond wrote a piece about it (titled The Enormous Room - I guess that's obvious).

So, yeah, it's a funny comment but not really based in reality.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You come off like you're projecting an intellectual inferiority complex. I'm not saying you are, but that's how it comes off in your post.
> 
> Since you read a lot, you'll probably know what I mean when I say "I was being facetious."


Well,well, most people accuse me of exactly the opposite. I have noticed that a number of people on these forums make funny, facetious comments that are not amusing or obvious. In your case i would put a headline that says:"AMUSING FACETIOUS REMARK COMING!Then nobodycan mistake your motive.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Well,well, most people accuse me of exactly the opposite. I have noticed that a number of people on these forums make funny, facetious comments that are not amusing or obvious. In your case i would put a headline that says:"AMUSING FACETIOUS REMARK COMING!Then nobodycan mistake your motive.


The warning could legitimately say 'facetious', but including 'amusing' would be a presumptuous opinion.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The warning could legitimately say 'facetious', but including 'amusing' would be a presumptuous opinion.


As a matter of interest I checked, in my dictionary just to prove that I read, and this is the meaning of facetious : Given to wit and good humour; jocular.
I think that my original post was more this than Regressivetransphobe's was. To be honest I don't give a damn!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A classical music mystery writer????? That's what I've tried writing!  Also, classical music _romances_.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A classical music mystery writer????? That's what I've tried writing!  *Also, classical music romances. *


Oh no! (I'm sure yours are great! ) But I saw a book once that was sooooo pathetic. They were clearly copying Romeo and Juliet, the girl's name was even Julia.  I didn't get past the blurb on the back cover, you should have heard me read it out, it was hilarious.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I must admit that classical music (not only listening but also reading about it) does take my time away from reading about other things.

But re what your correspondent said here, GGluek:



GGluek said:


> ...
> In part of it, he wrote: "Among the things I have learned are that media reviewers would rather be waterboarded than review an eBook; mystery readers don't like classical music; and classical music people don't read. . . I guess I can always write a vampire novel."
> 
> ....


I think its obvious things are getting quite specialised these days. I'm not sure if the dividing lines are like that or not, but there are divisions for sure. & re the vampire novel thing, they where being spawned like mushrooms a year or two back, with that original series of novels (can't remember its name) and then zillions of rehashes of that. It became a huge cash cow & fad. Now its died down, so what's next?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know about other classical music fans, but I'm a regular bookworm. I love to read books ,not only on classical music, but many different topics. I read more non-fiction tan fiction , but a lot of non-fiction.
I keep up with books about poltics and social issues, both liberal and conservative, history, science,
languages and linguistics, etc,in particular but am open to anything that looks interesting when I visit my local library, which is usually at least once a week . Magazines and newspapers,too ,also on the internet .


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I hadn't really thought to look for classical music themed fiction. This thread has potentially opened a new door for me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't read fiction much.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like reading concisely written non-fiction. I despise literature.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

For some reason I prefer fact to fiction so I read quite a lot about Classical music!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I used to be a "fact over fiction" kind of guy, but I think exposure to Harry Potter, Redwall, young adult fantasy novels, and ultimately Asimov, helped me to realize the wonders of novels.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I used to be a "fact over fiction" kind of guy, but I think exposure to Harry Potter, Redwall, young adult fantasy novels, and ultimately Asimov, helped me to realize the wonders of novels.


Asimov's non-fiction is good stuff too.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

violadude said:


> I don't read fiction much.





Couchie said:


> I like reading concisely written non-fiction. I despise literature.


You guys are missing out.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> I like reading concisely written non-fiction. I despise literature.


How about the librettos to certain operas?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

YOU ARE ALL ILLITERATE FooLS!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> You guys are missing out.


I don't feel like I am, but thank you for your concern.


----------

